# المساعده من الجميع



## إبن العرب (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا بداية الشكر موصول للجميع على ها المنتدى الي حصلت فيه الكثير التفاعل بين الاعضاء والمشرفين
وحبيت اشارك معكم في ها المتدى وحاب مشورتكم وخبرتكم
دشيت تخصص (عمليات صيانه ومعالجه) ما ادري فيه حد مر عليه ها التخصص او انه جديد
المقررات( Mechanical Engineering Science +petroleum Refining Technology +Engineering Mathematics +Engineering Chemistry),
يمكن عن طريق الكتب راح تعرفون نوع التخصص
المهم حاب مساعدتكم في اي قسم اكون ابحث عن هذي الكتب هل موجوده بالمنتدى او هل ممكن حد يوفرها لي عن طريق المواقع او يخبرني وين ممكن احصلها إلكترونيا
واكون شاكر لكم
وانتظروا مشاركاتي


----------



## إبن العرب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

وين الردود


----------



## إبن العرب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

معقكره عنده فكره عن ها التخصص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبن العرب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

معقوله ما حد عنده فكره عن ها التخصص وها الكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## التوزري (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اليك الرابط لعلك تجد فيه ضالتك
http://www.dvd4arab.com/forumdisplay.php?f=727&order=desc&page=3


----------

